# NREMT-B Prep



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Longer story than I want to get into right now, but basically, my wife and I are planning on moving out of California sometime in the next year or so. After looking at reciprocity requirements elsewhere, and since I have to do a skills test for my County recert by June anyway, I've decided to go ahead and do the full National Registry thing.

I've got the latest (9th) edition of the AAOS Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured text, and I just got a copy of the Mosby's EMT-B Certification Preparation and Review book today, but I'm wondering if anyone has any other recommendations for prep materials. I'm not too worried about it, but it has been almost 4 years since I took a written cert test, and tests and the real world don't always coincide.

Thanks.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just sent you a PM, but from what I can tell what you have should be a good start.  When do you plan on taking the NR?


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 28, 2006)

Heading to Evansville?  LOL


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 28, 2006)

In Florida, CURRENTLY (notice the caps, it is subject to change on a whim) they use the NR as their state exam.  However, if you come to Florida with certification from another state and your NR and you did not receive your training in Florida, you still have to take the Florida state test (the NR). 

But anyway, I used this one..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1576853543/104-1448031-9579160?v=glance&n=283155#citing

Mine was the first addition, this is the second.  Worked well for me.  I like the format, and the practice tests, IMO were harder than the actual NR Exam was.

So are you going to tell us where your moving to?


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 28, 2006)

You'll do fine Safety, know your order of things, that seemed to be where they tried to trick people on questions, what order you care for the pt.


----------



## Jon (Mar 28, 2006)

you should do fine...

What part of the country are you moving to?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nothing's definite yet. We're hoping to move to either Indiana, Ohio or Northern Kentucky. My wife's family is in Indiana about halfway between Indy and Cincinnati, so we're hoping to be somewhere close (within 3 hours) of them. We're also considering Wisconsin, Michigan, Minnesota, Iowa and Illinois, though we're trying to stay away from the big cities. I've been watching the job postings and have applied for a couple jobs, but aside from a phone interview that went poorly last week, nothing so far.

I'm planning on doing the skills test April 16, which I have to do regardless for my County cert. I'll probably try to do the written in May or June (maybe even July), since I don't have to worry about that for the County.

Indiana, Ohio and Kentucky will all give reciprocity for NREMT-B . In fact, Ohio and Kentucky will ONLY grant reciprocity if you have NREMT-B (Ohio also requires a 12 hour advanced airway class due to their scope). Indiana allows EMTs with out of state certs to take the state written and skills test, but it appears they waive this if you have NREMT-B. I haven't looked into the other states I mentioned, except Wisconsin, which also requires NREMT-B. I know some states require "affiliation" with an agency prior to being certified, but I'm not really worrying about that until I know where I'm going to be, and I will be joining a VFD or volunteer rescue squad wherever I end up.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm in the same boat.  Chances of me getting a teaching job in-state are small, so of course I've started to look out of state.

I'd hate to lose my EMT license when I move, but I stupidly let my NREMT license expire last year.  I'm thinking of taking the NREMT exam, but need some major review!


----------



## pfmedic (Apr 4, 2006)

If you can pass the tests in those books you have, you will pass the NREMT-B exam with no trouble. 


BEWARE! There are some really STOOPID questions in the national exams. By the time you get through the third page of the exam booklet, you'll see what I mean.

good luck.

pf.


----------



## RebelRescue (Apr 5, 2006)

pfmedic said:
			
		

> BEWARE! There are some really STOOPID questions in the national exams. By the time you get through the third page of the exam booklet, you'll see what I mean.



Yea no kidding some really idiotic stuff.Just remember-BSI and airway,airway,airway and you'll do fine.


----------



## pfmedic (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah listen to rebel, that will help you out.


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 6, 2006)

*My totally off topic reply*

My girlfriend and I are considering getting out of California as well. North Dakota or Minnesota are our first choices. Lots of us are fleeing California. Getting too crazy here, and too damn expensive!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 6, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> My girlfriend and I are considering getting out of California as well. North Dakota or Minnesota are our first choices. Lots of us are fleeing California. Getting too crazy here, and too damn expensive!



Tell me about it. We bought our house in late '01, and its basically doubled in value. That's great for us as an investment...except for the fact that we can't afford to buy anything bigger here, at least not in a neighborhood we want to actually live in.

My wife's never fully "adjusted" to Southern Cal, and strangely enough, I feel more "at home" when we're back visiting her folks than I do out here. And I'm a 2nd generation Angelino.

Anyway, we'll see how it goes. I have one semi-promising opportunity in the works now, but at least we're in a position where there's no real pressure on when it happens other than our own interests.


----------

